# CJ needs your help...dropping 350 more trees etc.



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

"Friends of CJ" have been granted permission to sink 350 more trees, brush, and shrubs. They need Cedar trees, shrubs, and unpainted new or used cement blocks. They can pick up if needed. As soon as materials are collected they will begin sinking, they have the same company providing the steel cable and clamps. If you can help or know someone who can please call Mr Turner @937-327-9194 or leave info at the Marina Bait-shop, you can also PM me and I'll pass the info on.

Thanks, Brent


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

My moms company kone-E-cranes is providing the cable


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Jonny, I couldn't read the handwriting and didn't want to screw the name up


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like they are a "GO" for splashing trees inside the Marina on Aug 7th and 8th if anyone "wood" like to help. They are still looking for some more cement blocks and trees if anyone can help with that. Please contact Mr Turner if you can help in any way.

Thanks, Brent


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I was told yesterday everything is still a "go" for August 7th and 8th, I'll post meeting times and place as soon as they are finalized.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

This sounds like a great project. 

I wished I lived closer to help out. !%

Good luck with your project. :B


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Ruminator, 
Hopefully if they get everything sank this year, The Friends of CJ, will have put in 1000+ areas of cover (Hardwood trees and/or brush-piles) in CJ since this project began. The intent is to keep going if possible to continue to improve the fishing at CJ. Maps with GPS locations of the cover are available at the Marina bait shop.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Everything is still a go for the 7th and 8th. The Marina will be taken care of first (filled with cover). They bought cement blocks and are still looking for cedar or hardwood (8' tall). They are still trying to get permission to assemble the cover/structure in the Marina for easy sinking. I'll post meeting location and times as soon as it's confirmed, meeting time will be late evenings.
Thanks, Brent


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

You guys might contact Bryce Hill in Springfield, they sell concrete block. Might get them to donate some used block. If Bryce Hill Won't try Snyder Concrete in Dayton

Bryce Hill 937-325-0651...........Snyder Concrete 937-299-7388


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't know if they've checked there or not, I know they got a deal from Springfield Concrete on Mitchell, .25 for reg blocks and .50 for the big 40lb'ers. Lowell checks in on the thread so I'll find out.
Thanks, Brent


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

I recently had a Ball Cypress fall in my yard the top half thats in the yard is about 30 ft long would they be interested in something like that.they could chunk it up into 8 ft pieces some of the branches on it are as big as 8 ft trees they could even have the bottom half of the tree if they want to cut it down


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Bluebuster6912 said:


> I recently had a Ball Cypress fall in my yard the top half thats in the yard is about 30 ft long would they be interested in something like that.they could chunk it up into 8 ft pieces some of the branches on it are as big as 8 ft trees they could even have the bottom half of the tree if they want to cut it down


You can contact Lowell Turner @ 937-327-9194 or email him at [email protected], I honesty can't say if they could come and pick it up or not and I don't want to give you bad info.
Thanks anyway for the offer


----------



## MommysFishingPrincess(: (Aug 2, 2010)

jsut wondering,
Are they dropping them near anwhere you can shore fish?

i was there within a month ago and was handed a map of the "christmas tree piles" , So i went lloking for somewhere to fish near, and came to the conclusion their really wasn't one.

Also,
any tips on shore fishing in CJ,
maybe the marina?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

MommysFishingPrincess(: said:


> jsut wondering,
> Are they dropping them near anwhere you can shore fish?
> 
> i was there within a month ago and was handed a map of the "christmas tree piles" , So i went lloking for somewhere to fish near, and came to the conclusion their really wasn't one.
> ...


The cover is all hardwood trees (8') and shrub brush piles and alot of the locations are available to bank fishing. The map should have included the Marina on back with all the tree locations inside and outside the Marina. The North overlook area has trees, the Emergency Spillway, Main boat ramp steel wall. All these areas plus the Dam rip-rap can be shore fished, you can also park by the campgrounds and fish the point area.

Fishing is slow due to the HUGE number of shad fry this year, every predator fish is eating good right now, hopefully fall fishing is better.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Talked to Lowell and for those interested in assembling cover they will meet in the Marina at 8am on Sat the 7th. They will post signs to direct cedars, shrubs, and blocks into the Maint Rd where everything will be assembled and once put together the cover will be moved to the Marina for sinking later that day. The assembly area has alot of poison ivy so dress accordingly.

They need another chain saw with fuel and bar oil and are asking anyone coming to bring extra HD loppers, vice grips, and socket sets if possible. 

Please bring any kind of Cedar or hardwood you can get your hands on and any Ornamental evergreen or shrub, they want to turn the whole Marina into an area of cover for fish and are trying to do this in one weekend if possible.

Thanks again from "The Friends of CJ"


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

They didn't drop cover on the 7th and 8th due to lack of Cedar Trees. Since then they have been getting trees from a Lawn Care Co who also cuts trees, they are also talking to other Tree Companies to get hardwood trees and shrubs. As of right now they have 15 trees at CJ with hopefully more coming. 

The Marina will be taken care of first for the bank fisherman, all the locations inside the Marina have been approved, after the Marina is full they have 12 other locations in the Main Lake that they received permission to put trees in. If anyone would like to donate hardwood trees or shrubs please contact Lowell at 937-327-9194 or email him at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Matt from Lawn Masters has been generous enough to cut and deliver cedar trees and shrubs to the assembly area of CJ (Maintenance Lane). Look Matt up if you need any help outside!!! 
The Cedar pile is slowly growing and work on the East Marina will begin when they have enough for 40 cover assemblies which may be this weekend.

Please Contact Lowell if you can provide any kind of help, this is one project that definitely helps the fish and all of us that Love To Fish


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I went back to where the cover is being assembled to see how the shrubs etc were being put together for the cover, it's looking impressive

Anyone who wants to help can go back and assemble as few or as many of the shrub blocks as time or material allows. Even if no one else is back there you can go back to help, it is very easy to copy ones already assembled, all you do is lay a shrub on the block, cable it down and clamp it. The shrubs, tools, cable/clamps, and blocks are back there. The faster they get this done means the quicker they can get them in the Marina 

To get there if you are driving back to the Marina there will be a road on your right, this is the Maintenence Rd, turn right and follow it back to the fence (Maint building), turn left at the fence (gravel rd) and follow it a short distance to the clearing where all the materials are. 

Any help is appreciated....Thanks, Friends of CJ


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

There are 2 more loads of trees that have been dumped at the assembly area. They are going to concentrate on assembly for now and then sink the assemblies after Sept 1st.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

TO ALL the Volunteers who Helped, Donated Time, or Materials to put the Fish Attractors/Cover in CJ Brown Reservoir. There will be a Pot Luck Dinner at 1PM September 18th, at the Shelter House in the Overlook Area Lower Parking Lot. 

Please call Rose at 419-543-2371 to RSVP

Thanks, "The Friends of CJ Brown"


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

"Friends of CJ" will meet today (Wed. Aug 15th) at 1:00 to put together 100 more tree assemblies that will be placed in the Marina this weekend. They need anyone that can help to put these assemblies together...the plan is to get all of this cover in the water before the Fall Feeding Frenzy. If anyone is interested in helping...they will meet in the assembly area of the Maint Lane.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Lowell needs more help assembling cover, there are running out of time before winter and would like to get as much done as possible this year. This is a great benefit for everyone who fishes CJ. If you can spare any free time PLEASE call Lowell. They also need a few more boats who can take the cover out into the Marina and drop it, if you or anyone you know can help with a boat PLEASE call Lowell.


----------

